# "2004 HOTSPOT"



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The Last Couple Years I Can Say I Caught Some Nice Eyes. Sure Im Not As Experienced As Some Of These Guys But Hope To Be Soon! :d 
Its Good Fishin To Help Some Of The People Enjoy The Same Fun As I Do! Most People I Ask ,why You Quit Fishin! "i Dont Catch Anything" They Reply!
For Me I Love Trollin The Moon Phases At West Branch 
And Berlin. Most Of The Bigger Fish Love To Eat At Night !  
Boated 3 Eyes Around 24 In In About Three Hours! 
What A Blast! Love It When The Fish Are On The Flats!  

P.s.-electric Required!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It's hard to beat summer night trollin for eyes...I fell in love with it last year on Alum, and can't wait to get out again!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Youll Find That The Peak Water Level Lets All The Bait Run For Forage And When The Lake Lets Down The First 1-2 Ft Is Best,
But They Cant Eat What They Cant See.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i trolled for eyes some at pymy, but did on vertically jigging for eyes at WB this year, mind you i only went a few times...biggest went 23in


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Did U Do Most Of Your Jiggin At Wb In The Summer Mornins.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...trolling at night can be BIG fun on Lake Erie too...the clearer water has really kicked up the night bite...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd actually jig all day in a few selcted areas. they'd just move through in school, but we were always catching something, either crappie, cats, eyes, gills bass ot something


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

casting jigs in the weedbeds at mosquito has to be my favorite way to catch eyes. when you rip the jig of a weed and you feel a solid "thud" that gets my blood pumpin!


----------

